# [GTA IV] Wie kann ich meine Savegames löschen?



## LordSaddler (22. Februar 2009)

*[GTA IV] Wie kann ich meine Savegames löschen?*

Hallo,
meine Frage steht ja schon oben. Ich würde gerne neu mit GTA IV anfangen und finde einfach nicht, wo oder wie ich meine Savegames löschen kann, bzw wie ich ein neues Spiel starten kann.
Danke schonmal.   
mfg
LordSaddler


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Wie kann ich meine Savegames löschen?*

Kannst die Savegames ja mal probeweise verschieben.
Speicherort -> Post #2 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/34644-gta4-savegames-und-co.html


----------



## Kreon (7. März 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Wie kann ich meine Savegames löschen?*



			
				LordSaddler am 22.02.2009 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> meine Frage steht ja schon oben. Ich würde gerne neu mit GTA IV anfangen und finde einfach nicht, wo oder wie ich meine Savegames löschen kann, bzw wie ich ein neues Spiel starten kann.
> Danke schonmal.
> mfg
> LordSaddler



Im Spiel: ESC --> "Spiel" (ganz rechter Menüpunkt) --> "Neu starten" (direkt unter oder überhalb von "Laden")


----------

